# List your haunt in the Better Haunts and Gradens Haunt Finder!



## youngti (Sep 12, 2008)

I went to the site but all I got were a bunch of empty boxes with no instuctions. Any help on this?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

youngti said:


> I went to the site but all I got were a bunch of empty boxes with no instuctions. Any help on this?


Hmm, that's strange. What browser are you using?

If you want to send me a PM wthe the name, address and website/facebook page of your haunt, I can add it.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

youngti said:


> I went to the site but all I got were a bunch of empty boxes with no instuctions. Any help on this?


Same here - using Internet Explorer and can't see lables for what box is what.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

So odd. This is what it looks like on Safari, Firefox and Google Chrome:









That being said, you can send me a PM or email via the website and I will add you to our haunt finder.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Opened with Firefox and it looked just how you showed. Awesome - we are in!! Everyone hates internet explorer anyways - its just what I am supposed to use at the office - LOL!! Thanks for the share


----------

